# Best place to live Kowloon



## chiqui_evs (Jan 11, 2017)

Hi,

I am moving in a few month to work at a school in Kowloon (Argyle St.) Where would the best place to live be? I want to spend between 15-20K, not have a too long communte, furnished, maybe a pool, be close to the "hussle and bussle", within walking distance of the Metro...

I am looking at Yau Ma Tei, Mong Kok and Prince Edward. What do you guys think? Any recommend complex?
Thanks


----------



## milsmith (Oct 27, 2014)

I know there is one near the Hung Hom station. The name is HarbourView or HabourFront.


----------



## Shesqs (Jan 12, 2017)

Are you looking to stay alone or looking for a flat share?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Best thing is you forget the pool!!! Join a club if you want a pool. Rents in Honk Kong are one of the highest in the world just behind Zurich. 

Why not commute from sai Kung or Shatin? Look at south china morning post or Hong Kong Standard for accommodation. SCMP.com


----------

